# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  BlackBerry Classic tiếp tục lộ diện hình ảnh, dung lượng pin

## seor7

*Chiếc điện thoại BlackBerry Classic vừa tiếp tục lộ diện, lần này là cả hình ảnh, thông số kĩ thuật và nhiều chi tiết đáng chú ý khác.*

Theo đó, đã có rất nhiều những hình ảnh thực tế rõ nét của _BlackBerry Classic_ được đăng tải trên trang N4BB. Từ những hình ảnh cho thấy, máy vẫn thiết kế theo phong cách cũ với bàn phím _QWERTY, tracpad_, các cạnh bo tròn, khung viền kim loại và nắp sau bằng nhựa giống như trên chiếc BlackBerry Z10.
Bên cạnh những hình hình ảnh, _BlackBerry Classic_ cũng đã lộ diện một vài thông số kĩ thuật ban đầu với màn hình LCD 3,5 inch, máy ảnh 2515 mAh và được trang bị khả năng chụp ảnh khá mạnh với camera 8 Mpx.
Trước đây, cũng đã có nguồn tin cho rằng BlackBerry Classic sẽ được trang bị chip Snapdragon S4 tốc độ 1,5 GHz của Qualcomm, RAM 2 GB và chạy hệ điều hành BlackBerry 10.3.
Dự kiến, máy sẽ trình làng vào tháng 10 này và chúng ta sẽ kiểm chứng các thông tin trên khi ra mắt.

----------


## fpicseo

*Trả lời: BlackBerry Classic tiếp tục lộ diện hình ảnh, dung lượng pin*

Sản phẩm này mình cũng có dùng qua 1 lần thấy rất tốt. có gì mình sẽ liên hệ mua 1 món nữa. ngày mai, nay chủ nhật chắc công ty abn5 nghỉ rùi hj

----------


## shopdochoihanoi

*Trả lời: BlackBerry Classic tiếp tục lộ diện hình ảnh, dung lượng pin*

Sản phẩm này mình cũng có dùng qua 1 lần thấy rất tốt. có gì mình sẽ liên hệ mua 1 món nữa. ngày mai, nay chủ nhật chắc công ty abn5 nghỉ rùi hj

----------


## iseovip1

*Trả lời: BlackBerry Classic tiếp tục lộ diện hình ảnh, dung lượng pin*

quá hót nhé quaiity luôn khá là hợp thời

----------


## nhatlinhit88

*Trả lời: BlackBerry Classic tiếp tục lộ diện hình ảnh, dung lượng pin*

bàn phím này ơi trời thôi r bàn phím

----------


## phamthaovnn

*Trả lời: BlackBerry Classic tiếp tục lộ diện hình ảnh, dung lượng pin*

* BlackBerry ai còn xài k?
e bị hư rồi tiết quá*

----------

